# I'm legal now!!!!!



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just took the "double rec" endorsement test. Passed and now I'm legal. Just takes common sense to pass.

It was funny tho, the SOS at first couldn't find the test, then they couldn't find the answers. They said very few people ever ask about the test. So its something their not used too.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Whats a double rec endorsment?


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

SOS? sorry but Who? what ? when? where ? and why? The curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Jumkie,

The SOS Mike's referring to is the "Secretary Of State". I believe the "Double Rec" endorsement is an endorsement on your license that will allow you to pull TWO trailers. i.e. A boat behind your travel trailer.
Oh and by the way, congratulations Mike. Now get out there and have some fun !


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congrats, Mike.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok i get it now, so hes telling us to stay off the roads. lol Congrats mike it sounds like a great time. :yikes:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Jpollman, not 2 trailers but a 5th-wheel and another trailer on the back. Illegal to pull 2 trailers in Mich. But you were close.

15 question test and I think you need to get 12 right to pass.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh ok, I see Mike. 
I wasn't aware that a 5th wheel wasn't considered a "trailer" but it makes sense.

Have fun !


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I went into the SOS about a month ago to buy the permanent plate for the boat trailer. Saw they were not busy so asked if I could take the test. They asked me if I had studied for it. I told them no, so they gave me the handout. Went over to the corner and read it. Went back and told them I was ready. They said if you miss 4 more you don't pass. Now I am sweating it because I guessed on 2 or 3. 

I passed it and got all the questions correct. Now I just need to have the receiver put on the fifth wheeler. This was one of the reasons I decided to go with a fifth wheeler. Bought the truck that would pull a house so no concerns about power.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John, its because of the way its attached to the tow vehicle(right to the bed and frame of the truck. Not your usual ball hitch, can only use one at a time with those. Quite similar to a gravel truck with tandem trailers.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah Mike, I can see your point. I'd have to say that the connection point on a 5th wheel is a bit more substantial than a regular hitch ball. Also the pivot point is much further forward. I'm sure it's still gotta be a handful to operate. I'm not sure I'm ready for the challenge.


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I received my R permit last year and pulled my boat behind my fifth wheel all summer. I didn't even know the boat was behind me. Sure makes it alot easier than making two trips but it is a load. I pulled my 24 ft camper and the the 16 ft boat. With the motor up it was 66ft-4 inches. Now I have a 20 ft boat so I am SOL, back to making 2 trips.

flydunker


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Walleye Mike and flydunker, 

What kind of fuel economy are you getting pulling the 5er and boat? What speed are you driving? Just curious. I get about 9-10mpg pulling my travel trailer and 14mpg pulling just the boat. I would think you would be down in the single digits pulling both. This is driving 67-70mph with a F-250 diesel.


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I pull my package with a F-150, it has the 5.4 and normally I drive between 55 and 65 and I was getting 11 miles per gallon on the last trip to Manistee.

flydunker


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

W-Mike ,

Can you help me with a question please ? I carry a CDL A license w/ no restrictions( meaning I'm Already licensed to drive gravel train ) Will I still need to get the double rec license or endorsment to do the fifth wheel / boat thing .
I am not sure of this gray area , can you shed any light :coco: ?? thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I think I got 12.5 mpg with a 2001 2500 Dodge diesel. Only went a short distance on the freeway. But I stayed about 55-60mph. First time pulling the 5-wheeler and a boat so I wanted to be cautious. With that diesel you don't even know anything is there. This year I got a 2004 2500 Dodge diesel and will see in a month what this one gets.

Big-nic, don't know what to tell you. I see your point. Just call the SOS and ask. Knowing the state, they'll have you take the test and ask for money even tho you seemed already qualified. Normally it cost $10 but they charged me $28 because of some sort of rule about my chaufeurs license.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

How long can your rig be from front fender of truck to back of boat in Mich. Mike?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

65 ft. Thats one of the questions on the test.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Whew.... Based on the title of this thread I was afraid maybe Mike was trying to tell all the women here that he just turned 18.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## pontoon (Feb 23, 2004)

Big Nic you have to have I think the T endorsment on a cdl. For doubles and triples in order not to need the R endorsment. Good luck, another week and a half and I will be needing to get it as well....Matt


----------

